# Augmenter la vitesse de son mac, possible ?



## Alex-Mac (19 Février 2010)

Salut salut !

Dîtes, j'ai un mac depuis une semaine et deux jours, je me demandais s'il y avait moyen de pouvoir augmenter un peu la vitesse de son macbook pro !

Désolé si je pose beaucoup de questions, mais j'apprécie vraiment Mac ! 

Merci bcp !


----------



## Dr Troy (19 Février 2010)

Tu devrais un peu plus détailler en quoi tu veux plus de vitesse. Quelle utilisation as-tu de ton Mac ? Tu as des lenteurs ?

Au niveau logiciel, il faut éviter d'avoir trop d'applications qui tournent en tâche de fond (penser à bien quitter les applications dont tu ne te sers pas, vérifier ce qui se lance à l'ouverture de session...), et éviter de mettre trop de fichiers sur le bureau, mais bon ça c'est valable pour n'importe quelle machine. Tu peux aller voir aussi dans les _Préférences Économiseur d'énergie_, dans les options tu peux définir les performances du processeur (tu peux le mettre en maximale sur secteur et automatique ou réduite sur batterie par exemple).

Au niveau matériel, si tu as le budget, tu peux toujours changer ton disque dur pour un SSD et augmenter la mémoire vive si ça "swap" (mais normalement avec 4Go, en dehors des logiciels professionnels gourmands tu ne devrais pas avoir de problème).


----------



## arrakiss (19 Février 2010)

Si tu vas en voiture sur l'autoroute avec ton mac ds le coffre, ça va augmenter sa vitesse.


----------



## drs (19 Février 2010)

arrakiss a dit:


> Si tu vas en voiture sur l'autoroute avec ton mac ds le coffre, ça va augmenter sa vitesse.



et avec ça, t'es pas encore dehors toi? Allez zou, par ici la sortie


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2010)

arrakiss a dit:


> Si tu vas en voiture sur l'autoroute avec ton mac ds le coffre, ça va augmenter sa vitesse.


Ou encore mieux en TGV dans une valise.

A+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h24 ----------

Sinon, trève de plaisanterie, regarde mon post *ici*.

J'espère que cela répondra à ta question.

A+


----------

